# Start my first job next week



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

How many guys you got? Gotta keep material there for them and in your mind be 3 days ahead of everything. 

What type of job? G/L with it and congrats bro!


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

Keep good notes and like he said keep up with material

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Billy Bob (Aug 20, 2011)

I Found that wearing shirts with a pocket come in handy. Great for keeping a small notepad and pen handy.


----------



## Antmc22 (Jun 30, 2011)

Boy do I remember that day. All that can be said is stay ahead of the game, study study and study no need to look like your uncomfortable in your new position. Most important keep your workers working no downtime due to materials. Make it known your in charge or the help may try to blow ya off.


----------



## Antmc22 (Jun 30, 2011)

What kind of work is it? Is this an industrial environment?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Billy Bob said:


> I Found that wearing shirts with a pocket come in handy. Great for keeping a small notepad and pen handy.


I've gotten into this habit myself. When I see some item of material I need I jot it down immediately so I don't forget


----------



## troublemaker1701 (Aug 11, 2011)

First thing you want to do is fire the first one that gets out of line. Rule by intimidation. :thumbsup:


----------



## onewirehookup (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone. It's some light industrial not many men but fast paced hope it all goes well.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Treat the guys with respect, don't let your head get to big, It is awesome to run the crew, but if nobody likes you cause your a di** you wont get good of work out of them. Most *new* foremen Ive seen don't plan on enough or the right material, The foremen shows me the job and asks me to make him a material list most times now..


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

Provide the material, tools, and direction when needed, play to each individual's strengths as you can, make sure your ahead on planning so when asked "What's next?" you have the answer. Smooth and Steady.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

KNOW the prints. KNOW what the job is supposed to be when it's done. Check things twice. As the others have stated, stay ahead of the job. Be cool and act like you've been there before. Good luck.


----------



## RKRider (Feb 7, 2010)

Read the prints, more than once. Every note on every page, try not to miss anything. 

And as the other's have said, try to plan at least 2 or 3 days ahead and make sure you have the material on hand to keep your guys moving right from one task to the next.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

onewirehookup said:


> Just got the call that I will be running my first job. Any tips that only come with running work. The work doesn't scare me it's keeping up the info and scheduling.


Morning meetings with your force...Fairness in applying company rules.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

It can be tough to step back and let others do things and trust that they are being done right or to the way that you want, try to work side by side with each person every so often to keep in touch with any questions or concerns. And unless you are being paid for it try not to take too much of the stress home with you. That's my fault at the moment is going over the prints at home and falling asleep thinking of what I need to add to my to do list in the morning.


----------



## onewirehookup (Apr 21, 2011)

Yea dagger I worry now when I am just over a section of a building only imagine a whole job. That is also my concern are things being done correctly hard to watch every little task done. Hopefully once it starts and I know what to expect it will just flow. Really just glad to be working now and for the company to come to me with this is just a bonus. Once again thank you all for your input


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Break the job down into little steps, and assign people to these steps. Gotta trust them too, you don't want to micromanage. You'll get better as time goes on, so don't expect a home run right away. GL!!!!

Prepare to deal out the **** too, for the lazy guys who can't seem to get their asses out of 1st gear.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

No matter what you plan, always have plan B, C, and D in your hip pocket, and the material to do those plans. People get in your road, plans change, etc. Keep an alternate job for everyone, no matter what the GC or anyone else tells you will be the case. Also, keep a journal of what was said and when, and by whom. Helps in construction meetings.


----------



## ptcrtn (Mar 14, 2011)

In addition to the prints make sure you are familar with the Electrical Specifications for the job.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Attention to detail. This rule above all will get you kudos.

Check everything, assume nothing. When someone tells you they will do such and such by this time, ask them what they could think of that would keep them from completing it. Who's in the way. Who they have to wait on, etc.

If change orders are needed, have them spelled out completely in the scope of work and have all parties involved sign it. Give copies to all.
I could go on but I won't. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## onewirehookup (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks guys this is all great advice.


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

And always remember, You are going to screw up at some point. The only guys that never screw up once in a while aren't getting anything done. Not to mention someone before you has screwed up way worse. Not my words, but my boss' and he has been completely right.


----------



## ptcrtn (Mar 14, 2011)

troublemaker1701 said:


> First thing you want to do is fire the first one that gets out of line. Rule by intimidation. :thumbsup:


It's a shame but some people believe this. I was a foreman with 10 men on a job with 9 other crews the same size. At one of the foreman's meeting the GF said he did not have any good foreman. When ask why he replied we were too easy on the men and no one has been fired. You have to make an example of some one to keep others in line. He said this even though we were on schedule and OK on man hours.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Trust your guys before they make you do otherwise. Don't bird dog them unless they give you reason too. If they are doing a good job tell them. Also if you have an Issue with one of the guys pull him aside and let him know whats up. He may not realize what hes doing. Don't forget where you came from like some foreman I've seen do.


----------

